# Italian Sausage Spaghetti



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Just made one of the finest spaghetti sauces I have ever made. Nothing like fresh basil, garlic, tyme, parsley, garlicand oregano with a little tomato sauce, tomato paste, tomato puree and some fresh diced tomatoes with some ground Italian sausage to make you say " shut your mouth". Cooking for a girl that's leaving our work tomorrow for the northern reaches of one of the I staes. Can't remember if it's Illinois or Indiana but I'm gonna send her off with a little Italian cooking. Tasted good tonight and after brewing overnight it should be good tommorrow. Good luck Julie! :letsparty We will be at Ollies in Milton tommorrow afternoon after 16:00 (4 p.m. for others). Just ask for the going away party for Julie if you want to stop by.


----------

